
EFF's Reading List: Books of 2013 - iprashantsharma
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/12/effs-reading-list-books-2013
======
VLM
Rosenfeld's book is an interesting discussion point WRT the claim that when
newspapers finish dying, so will investigative journalism. Yes, I know he
works (worked?) for the Chronicle, but if enough people buy his book, he can
keep doing his thing. Which is good. And yes, I bought his book and you should
too.

------
dublinben
It's nice that several of the books are free (gratis) to download, but it's
too bad that all the purchase links are to Amazon.

